# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  5,0 oder 5,3

## chris66

hallo,
will mir ein neues segel zulegen fr wind zwischen 6und 7,5 bft fr binnensee. wiege 86 kg fahre ein 98l brett. soll ich mir ein 5,3 oder ein 5,0 kaufen. habe ein 4,6er ausprobiert und das war zu wenig. was wrdet ihr kaufen? was fhrt ihr mit ca 85 kg ?

mfg chris66

----------


## Unregistriert

bei 7,5 bft. ein 4,9er
bei 6 bft. ein 5,3er
also dazwischen ein 5,0er

----------


## Unregistriert

hu !
also ich fahr bei 6bft fast schon ein 4.1 er
bei 81 kg und 80liter-board.
srs

----------


## wavemaster

moin chris,
wichtig wre erstmal, welche segelgren du schon besitzt.
nur aud der basis sollte man entscheiden.
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

die spanne zwischen 6 und 7,5 bft ist zu gro fr ein segel. bei 7,5 tuts bei deinem gewicht definitiv ein 4,5er... 
wiege selbst 92 kg und fahre da ein 4,5er

----------


## chris66

habe ein 4,6er race slalom und die nchste gre ist 5,8 6,7 8,8
das 8.8 fahre ich bei 4-5bft, das 6,7 bei 5-6 bft und das 5,8er fahre ich normalerweise ab ca 6bft und das kleine bei ca 7,5-8bft.
jetzt fehlt mir halt noch was dazwischen, weil das 5,8er ist mir bei oberen 6bft zu krass.
nun wei ich halt nicht so genau fr welches ich mich entscheiden sollte.ist halt dumm da ich es nicht ausprobieren kann. ich fahre gerne berpowert, aber nicht so unbedingt bei wind um die 7bft.

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
nimm ein 5,3er, das passt.
habe selber  5,8, 5,3 ,  4,7, .....
gru rolf

----------


## chris66

> moin,
> nimm ein 5,3er, das passt.
> habe selber  5,8, 5,3 ,  4,7, .....
> gru rolf





glaube auch da 5,3 reicht. 
gru chris66

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich hab auch 4,7  5,2  5,8
also 5,2  od 5,3 passt perfekt

----------


## naish the hero

Nimm das 5,0 qm Segel.Denn umso strker der Wind wird um so feiner sollte die Segelabstimmeung sein.Also lieber 0,5 qm abstufung als 0,8(zu dem 4.5qm).Aloha

----------

